

Show HN: Legend – Animated Typography in Video and GIF - trueduke
http://legend.im/#

======
matthieurouif
Love the final animation, when the text enter the iPhone. Nice job on the
website. As far as the app is concerned, I am just downloading it, it looks
great!

